# Dicks Sporting Goods - Pulling Guns



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

cbgale2 said:


> Silly me, what was I thinking? The criminals would have all turned their guns in wouldn't they.


Well they certainly wouldn't want to be on the wrong side of the law!


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

DEDGOOSE said:


> With strict gun control laws, no criminal could ever get one, thus no intruder. :lol:


Right...guns would be extremely difficult to get, just like illegal drugs.


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Or hookers


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

shotgun12 said:


> well not looking good for you lot,change is on the way, there should be some control on guns,two easy two get over there,


Thank you for the support, especially from someone who claims to be from the home of the English language.


----------



## walleyedude (Feb 7, 2011)

michgundog said:


> Way out of control!! The kids parents are to blame mainly the Mom. I heard she knew he was a nut, but instead of getting him help. She decided to buy hand guns and have bonding moments. I guess there was no dad in the picture, so it was her way to make up to the nut job son. *I think states should reopen mental hospitals* and start locking these unsafe people up again instead of attacking innocent law abiding gun owners!!!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I think this would solve majority of the shootings in the country.


----------



## MichHoytHunter (Dec 11, 2011)

Was just on their website. Pulled all AR styles off. I even typed in 5.56 and nothing showed up. Used to be able to do that and at least see ammo. Funny thing is I was looking at an AR there Sunday and was liking one. Guess I wont be getting it... :lol:


----------



## mrbeachtc (Oct 1, 2010)

Screw dick's ..... err something like that 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

shotgun12 said:


> well not looking good for you lot,change is on the way, there should be some control on guns,two easy two get over there,


Please just stop. Go back to your house and maybe go hunt some birds or something, because your a sheep and that's all your master will let you hunt. We are not europe and never will be so keep that gun control bs to yourself.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

Cheaper then Dirt has suspended all online gun 
sales... http://www.theblaze.com/stories/online-gun-retailer-cheaper-than-dirt-suspends-firearm-sales/


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

And don't for get Cheaper than Dirt trying to rape customers.

60 bucks for a Pmag or 50 for a BX25 10/22 mag is over the top.

I will NEVER do business with either again.


----------



## tc scout (Jan 25, 2008)

Dick's credit card just went in the shredder. Who needs them.


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

Shouldn't have read this while studying. I feel like I got 10 times dumber. Not even the intelligent comments could fix it. 

Go ahead and quote me on this. Changing the laws will do no good. It will be like prohibition all over again. Everyone will still have guns regardless of what they make the law and changing laws and making it harder will just make more of an illegal market for guns.


----------



## mrbeachtc (Oct 1, 2010)

MIhunt said:


> Shouldn't have read this while studying. I feel like I got 10 times dumber. Not even the intelligent comments could fix it.
> 
> Go ahead and quote me on this. Changing the laws will do no good. It will be like prohibition all over again. Everyone will still have guns regardless of what they make the law and changing laws and making it harder will just make more of an illegal market for guns.


Exactly! :thumbup:

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## River Keeper (Apr 12, 2010)

Pretty smart move on thier part i think.Free Media


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

River Keeper said:


> Pretty smart move on thier part i think.Free Media


While there are times that bad press is better than no press, I do not think that this is one of them.

Looks like they may have to depend upon the spandex crowd for shopping as I don't plan on stepping foot in there ever again.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

cbgale2 said:


> Yep, they have lost my business.


Mine to,, Sad to see them caving in,

Stats are there are over 3 million AR-15s in private hands in USA,, one bad incident,,,


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

Seems time for child control not gun control, It takes a village,, to raise the village idiot. never had this problem when you could spank your kids, or slap them for back talkin ya,,


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

Maybe we should learn from other countries that when guns are not readily available, crazy people will find a way.
http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/...nife-at-elementary-school-gates-in-china?lite


----------



## kudumaned (Jan 4, 2010)

How is this any different than distracted driving, talking or texting on a cell phone. How many innocent kids are killed by distracted drivers every year. I want everyone's cell phones confiscated! Dick's and Cheaper than Dirt get no more money from me.


----------



## tenpointbow (Sep 22, 2012)

My bro was in gander mountain today. The guy at the gun counter said they sold 23 tactical style rifles in the last two days! He was putting his gun on layaway and another gentleman came in and bought one! I still cant convince the wife this might be my last chance to buy one!:tsk:


----------

